

[Video Course] Ruby on Rails 3 Beginner to Builder - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/ruby/ruby-on-rails-3-beginner-to-builder-2011-week-1-2-3/

======
laglad
this is awesome. I'm new to RoR and this will help a lot.

~~~
ahmicro
I'm also new to RoR and just started with it

